# Top sport litters?



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Any litters coming up that are exciting?


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

This one interests me:






Stammbaum von Irck de la Hutte du Berger und Orka Ja Na Ka – working-dog


working-dog ist die weltweit größte Community für aktive Hundesportler, Züchter und Diensthundeführer. Klicke hier, um Hundesport ganz neu zu erfahren.



www.working-dog.com


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

This isn’t a litter I’d recommend for a family pet, but I think it could produce some phenomenal workers.








Wurfplanung des Zwingers van de Zeelberg: Unick van de Zeelberg und Fransje van de Zeelberg


Sieh dir auf working-dog alle Informationen der Wurfplanung des Zwingers van de Zeelberg: Unick van de Zeelberg und Fransje van de Zeelberg an.



www.working-dog.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bearshandler said:


> This isn’t a litter I’d recommend for a family pet, but I think it could produce some phenomenal workers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you like about this one? Not a fan -not ofeither

Lee


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

wolfstraum said:


> what do you like about this one? Not a fan -not ofeither
> 
> Lee


Why?


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

EMH said:


> This one interests me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this breeding in he US? This dog will be used strictly for sport.


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> what do you like about this one? Not a fan -not ofeither
> 
> Lee


Any litters you are interested in purely for sport?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

that is a Netherlands litter that EMH posted.

Sport? I have watched the working lines evolve to a "sport" dog instead of a balanced, versatile dog with both mental and physical soundness over the 22+ years I have been involved in the breed and training for breedworthiness.....I think it is detrimental to look just to breed for "sport" and too many dogs damaged and discarded by people who know little to nothing about bloodlines, structure, temperament and soundness.....This is NOT a breed of dogs designed to stay sound of mind and body while spending their lives locked up in a kennel 22+ hours a day without human interaction in order to "make" them train and score higher. The prey overtook the balance so strongly that in an effort to get behind that, aggression has been brought in without discernment...

There seem to be two types of people who are in the sport - those who do it because they enjoy working with their dogs and achieving goals, and those who have dogs purely for sport and their goals are more important than the dog....they wash out dogs who aren't going to be "National" level and keep trying - and usually, they do not understand that the relationship and their ability is what they need to go to higher levels successfully.

Wanting a "monster" sport dog has nothing to do with the dog, and only with the handler's goals.

There are tons of "sport litters" out there....the handler and management is what is going to make the dog sucessful.

Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> that is a Netherlands litter that EMH posted.
> 
> Sport? I have watched the working lines evolve to a "sport" dog instead of a balanced, versatile dog with both mental and physical soundness over the 22+ years I have been involved in the breed and training for breedworthiness.....I think it is detrimental to look just to breed for "sport" and too many dogs damaged and discarded by people who know little to nothing about bloodlines, structure, temperament and soundness.....This is NOT a breed of dogs designed to stay sound of mind and body while spending their lives locked up in a kennel 22+ hours a day without human interaction in order to "make" them train and score higher. The prey overtook the balance so strongly that in an effort to get behind that, aggression has been brought in without discernment...
> 
> ...


I couldn’t agree more! ❤


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

moorebaseball said:


> Is this breeding in he US? This dog will be used strictly for sport.


I believe it's in Canada.
The pedigree is very "open" when compared to the average modern day "sport dog", which is typically replete with Fero bloodlines.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

EMH said:


> I believe it's in Canada.
> The pedigree is very "open" when compared to the average modern day "sport dog", which is typically replete with Fero bloodlines.


WAs looking at the other one. - it is in the Netherlands....just checked again....this one is doubled up on dogs who are known for back issues and aggression...the Canadian one? Nope again - risky orthopedics both sides


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> WAs looking at the other one. - it is in the Netherlands....just checked again....this one is doubled up on dogs who are known for back issues and aggression...the Canadian one? Nope again - risky orthopedics both sides


Which dogs on would you say are known for orthopedic issues?


----------

